# Ratings definitions pax will see before entering a low driver rating



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

Has anyone seen them?? Screen shot?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I have only seen the 4* they show in their announcement: "Trip was ok, but there was an issue." I like that one.

I'd like to see how they define 1-3 though. I'm not sure I could give a serious definition of any of those, because if I were a pax and had a ride that was going south of 4*, I'd tell the driver to stop and end the trip. And that would be 1*.


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

99% of 1 stars are given out of spite. They are mad at the world and are taking it out on you.


----------

